# Feststelltaste an/ aus wird auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt



## HawkGT (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

jedesmal, wenn ich die Feststelltaste an- oder ausschalte, erscheint auf dem Bildschirm die Meldung, dass sie an- oder ausgeschaltet wurde. Das ist beim Spielen nervtötend. Weiß leider nicht, wie man diese Meldung deaktivieren kann.


----------



## keinnick (13. Mai 2015)

Eventuell irgendeine Zusatzsoftware Deiner Tastatur? Von Windows selbst wäre mir das nicht bekannt, außer beim Login.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Mai 2015)

Defintiv Zusatzsoftware


----------



## Kerkilabro (13. Mai 2015)

Glückwunsch, du darfst Windows neu aufsetzen! Anders bekommt man den Fehler nicht weg! Selbst ein Anruf bei Mircosfot brachte keine Hilfe!


----------



## Bandicoot (13. Mai 2015)

Geh in die Systemsteuerung und deaktiviere die Statusmeldung darüber. 
Zu finden in Systemsteuerung\Alle Systemsteuerungselemente\Center für erleichterte Bedienung\Bedienung der Tastatur erleichtern

Bei XP sah das so ausDeaktivieren der Feststelltaste 'CapsLock' unter Windows XP und Vista 

PS: Wenn du 5x in 2sec die Shift Taste drückt nerft die nächste Funktion, aber die Aktiviert man selten zufällig beim Spielen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2015)

@TE: Welches Betriebssystem hast du denn?


----------



## HawkGT (13. Mai 2015)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Geh in die Systemsteuerung und deaktiviere die Statusmeldung darüber.
> Zu finden in Systemsteuerung\Alle Systemsteuerungselemente\Center für erleichterte Bedienung\Bedienung der Tastatur erleichtern
> 
> Bei XP sah das so ausDeaktivieren der Feststelltaste 'CapsLock' unter Windows XP und Vista
> ...



Da war ich schon, konnte diese Funktion aber nicht sehen.

Es sind nur Treiber von Microsoft über Windows Update installiert worden.

Ich nutze Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit.


----------



## chewara (13. Mai 2015)

über microsoft update kommen auch gerne mal die Programme von Microsoft mit, Logitech glaube ich auch. was für eine Tastatur ist es denn?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Mai 2015)

Also ich habe noch nie ein OSD gesehen was von Windows direkt kommt, bin mir zu 99% sicher das Windows so eine Funktion nicht besitzt. 
Du kannst ja mal in dein Taskmanager schauen bzw im Autostart (am besten mit dem Tool "Autoruns"), da solltest du ein Programm finden was dafür verantwortlich ist.


----------



## HawkGT (13. Mai 2015)

chewara schrieb:


> über microsoft update kommen auch gerne mal die Programme von Microsoft mit, Logitech glaube ich auch. was für eine Tastatur ist es denn?



Die SideWinder X4. Vorher war die K70 von Corsair dran, bei der ich das Problem nicht hatte. Mir fällt auf, dass sie in der Liste der Eingabegeräte immer noch aufgezählt wird.


----------



## HawkGT (14. Mai 2015)

Hat sich erledigt, es war die Bluetooth Software des Mainboards.


----------

